# Euer Lieblingsbier?



## Jayceon Taylor (13. Oktober 2013)

Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

Von Anderen, abwechselnder Geschmack aber preiswert


----------



## pedi (13. Oktober 2013)

Freibier.
ansonsten memminger kartäuser weizen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

> kartäuser weizen


Katzenbier? Ist mir zu Haarig.
Generell wäre es bei mir eher Pils oder ein schönes Altbier und am helligen Tag eher Malzbier


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich trinke sehr gerne Corona und Heineken ab und zu Salito in Cafes


----------



## polarwolf (13. Oktober 2013)

Tannenzäple!


----------



## locojens (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich als altes Nordlicht  (Dreiländereck D-PL-CZ,   SOO-Sachsen) trinke gerne das heimische Jever!
PS: Wikipedia kennt mein Kaff sogar: Dürrhennersdorf 

PPS: Wer den Witz nicht findet muss halt nochmals suchen!

Aber das liebste Bier ist Pilsener, ist eine Biermarke in Ecuador, das ist echt das liebste Bier. Weil wenn ich das trinke bin ich bei meiner Familie in Ecuador (hier ist es leider nur teuer und in wenigen spez. Läden zu bekommen und schmeckt nicht so gut wie in der Heimat meiner süßen Frau)!


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2013)

Jever, Dithmarscher Urtyp, Parkbräu,


----------



## ElFloh (13. Oktober 2013)

Öhm...

Augustiner Bräu Münchener Edelstoff...

Nur zu empfehlen...


----------



## derGronf (13. Oktober 2013)

Jayceon Taylor schrieb:


> Ich trinke sehr gerne Corona und Heineken ab und zu Salito in Cafes


Ich glaub dat nich. Kommse schon aus Doatmund wech und trinks dann auch noch Chemiebier.
Stifts, weils so schön klingt, wenn man schon ein paar mehr getrunken hat. Stifts! Ah Mist, muss man sprechen.  Schreiben bringts nichts.

Jever ist aber auch lecker.

Aber eigentlich trink ich alles, was lecker ist und wo Pils draufsteht. Schön herb muss das Gebräu sein.

derGronf


----------



## pedi (13. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Katzenbier? Ist mir zu Haarig.
> Generell wäre es bei mir eher Pils oder ein schönes Altbier und am helligen Tag eher Malzbier


 
nönö, das hier:
Kartäuser Weissbier


----------



## michelthemaster (13. Oktober 2013)

Also ich trinke sehr gerne Kirner Bier. Davon am liebsten mit Cola gemischt, meiner Meinung nach das beste Cola-Bier auf dem Markt! (Da kann das absolut überteuerte und durchschnittlich-schmeckende Mixery nicht mithalten).

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Stueppi (13. Oktober 2013)

Kölsch und V+Curuba.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ist mir mit Abstand das liebste.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Naabecker, Löwenbräu, Weltenburger, Prösslbräu, ab und an Augustiner und noch paar andere.
Heineken hatt ich auch letztens - absolut nicht sein Geld wert.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich trinke gar kein Bier, nie. Wenn dann darf es Wodka pur eisgekühlt sein

und davon halt dann nur ein paar Drinks


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

Als Saarländer natürlich Karlsberg Ur-Pils... was aber als J.B.O.-ler auch ab und an sogar eine Reise nach Erlangen Wert ist ist Kitzmann Edelpils - das kommt zwar aus der Stadtmitte, trotzdem gehörts bei uns zur guten Sitte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ja, das Etikett der Flasche hatn Fehldruck - ist mir aber auch jetzt erst aufgefallen - der restliche Kasten sieht besser aus


----------



## dekay55 (13. Oktober 2013)

Kirner Stubbi´s oder Kilkenny in Dosen mit Floating widget.


----------



## Lee (13. Oktober 2013)

Tegernseer Hell und Andechser Spezial Hell. Aber grundsätzlich Helles, danach Weißbier. Wobei... eigentlich kann man Weißbier und Helles nicht vergleichen, trink ich in anderen Situationen.
Außerdem: Spaten Helles Alkoholfrei. Geht eigentlich immer.


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Tegernseer Hell und Andechser Spezial Hell. Aber grundsätzlich Helles, danach Weißbier. Wobei... eigentlich kann man Weißbier und Helles nicht vergleichen, trink ich in anderen Situationen.


 
Kann man nicht vergleichen, ja. N Helles kriegt ja jede beliebige Brauerei hin. Weißbier braun dagegen ist eine Kunst - muss ja auch schmecken


----------



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2013)

Veltins, Becks und krombacher


----------



## der_yappi (13. Oktober 2013)

Keines - bin kein Biertrinker


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Ich trinke gar kein Bier, nie. Wenn dann darf es Wodka pur eisgekühlt sein
> 
> und davon halt dann nur ein paar Drinks



Ist mir auch lieber oder Rum. Jever taugt bei mir höchstens gegen Fußpilz, moag i net


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

Was soll ich als Celler wohl trinken?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (13. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jever taugt bei mir höchstens gegen Fußpilz, moag i net



Ach, nun joah... Ist halt Geschmackssache. Wenn einem die meisten Biere eher wie Wasser mit Bieraroma vorkommen, dann ist ein frischgekühltes Jever Gold in flüssiger Form dagegen.


----------



## SaPass (13. Oktober 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Als Saarländer natürlich Karlsberg Ur-Pils...



Und da hätte ich schon fast den Glauben an das Forum verloren. Wenigstens einer der hier *Ur-Pils *schreibt. Als geborener Saarländer auch mein Lieblingsbier.

Jever geht Ersatzweise, da ich hier im "Ausland" = Osten kein Ur-Pils bekomme.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2013)

Hacker-Pschorr Münchner Hell, Augustiner Edelstoff und noch viele andere bayerische Klassiker.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hacker-Pschorr Münchner Hell


 Ohja, das is auch ein feines Gebräu^^


----------



## Uziflator (13. Oktober 2013)

Stauder!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Oktober 2013)

Astra  und budweisser
Und der heimat zu liebe ur-krostitzer


----------



## Monsjo (13. Oktober 2013)

Säuferthread returns. 

Mein Lieblingsbier ist Veltins, auch als V+.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Säuferthread returns.
> 
> Mein Lieblingsbier ist Veltins, auch als V+.


 
V+? 
Wenn schon Radler, dann was Gutes: Stiegel Grapefruit Naturtrüb


----------



## Amigo (13. Oktober 2013)

Gefühlt gibt es so einen Thread doch sicher 100x im Forum oder irre ich? 

Wenn(!) dann ganz unspektakulär Becks oder auch mal ein Berliner Kindl Jubi... oder was die Clubs so ausschenken. 
Ein frisches Kristallweizen ist auch lecker... 
Rum oder Wodka, viel besser... ! Aber immer in Maßen!


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Oktober 2013)

Deutsches Bier


----------



## El-Ahrairah (13. Oktober 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Deutsches Bier



Südtiroler ist auch sehr gut! Spreche da aus Erfahrung ;D



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ohja, das is auch ein feines Gebräu^^


 
Vor allem das Radler ist im Sommer der Hit! Leider ham die seit paar Jahren wieder so dämliche Bügelflaschen, die hass ich ja auf den Tod.


----------



## Seabound (13. Oktober 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Celler wohl trinken?



Keine Ahnung!


----------



## locojens (14. Oktober 2013)

jamie schrieb:


> Was soll ich als Celler wohl trinken?



Flugbenzinhaltiges Leitungswasser?  Oder typisches Celler "Fosters" oder "XXXX Bitter" ?


----------



## dragonlort (14. Oktober 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Säuferthread returns.
> 
> Mein Lieblingsbier ist Veltins, auch als V+.



Bei Veltins bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen.

Aber das beste Bier ist das Fiege Pils.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (14. Oktober 2013)

Landskron - frisch und hell!


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Oktober 2013)

Ulrich Martin Spezial

Ist ne kleine Privatbrauerei 5km von uns entfernt, ich mach da immer Ferienjobs und bekomm vom Ulli (dem Inhaber) zum Geburtstag immer ein 20L Fass Spezial geschenkt 

Bestes Bier der Welt


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2013)

Sternburg! Denn der Feierabend muss bezahlbar bleiben!


----------



## SaPass (14. Oktober 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sternburg! Denn der Feierabend muss bezahlbar bleiben!


 Ist den Sternburger dein Lieblingsbier? Oder trinkst du es wegen dem Preis, hast aber ein anderes Lieblingsbier?


----------



## El-Ahrairah (14. Oktober 2013)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sternburg! Denn der Feierabend muss bezahlbar bleiben!


 
Dann aber bitte Oettinger - gabs bei uns schon für 2,99 den Kasten!


----------



## debalz (14. Oktober 2013)

El-Ahrairah schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte Oettinger - gabs bei uns schon für 2,99 den Kasten!


dann lieber Fenchel-Tee

Ick trinke am liebsten Pilsener, Flensburger Pils aber auch hin und wieder mal ein Leffe Blond. Die Grenznähe zu Belgien hat meine Bierkarte um einige interessante Sachen erweitert


----------



## aloha84 (14. Oktober 2013)

SaPass schrieb:


> Ist den Sternburger dein Lieblingsbier? Oder trinkst du es wegen dem Preis, hast aber ein anderes Lieblingsbier?


 
Ich wechsel meistens zwischen Hasseröder und Sternburg, zu Hause habe ich meisten eine Kiste Hasse.....auf Party gibts Sterni.
Hat übrigens nichts mit dem Preis zu tun, mir schmeckts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2013)

Amigo schrieb:


> Rum oder Wodka, viel besser... ! Aber immer in Maßen!



In ner Maß? Lohnt doch nicht da die Flaschen im Schnitt nur 0,7 max. sind, da ist es vom Gefühl ja schon fast leer.

Gelegentlich darf es auch mal ne Flasch  Flens sein, und danach ein Flachköpper am Strand


----------



## Festplatte (14. Oktober 2013)

BlackNeo schrieb:


> Ulrich Martin Spezial
> 
> Ist ne kleine Privatbrauerei 5km von uns entfernt, ich mach da immer Ferienjobs und bekomm vom Ulli (dem Inhaber) zum Geburtstag immer ein 20L Fass Spezial geschenkt
> 
> Bestes Bier der Welt


 
Klingt ja geil, will auch!


----------



## locojens (14. Oktober 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Landskron - frisch und hell!



Landskron war zu meinen Zeiten nicht saufbar... ist das nun echt Bier geworden? Wir sind früher mit der Pappe extra ins Vogtland gefahren (DDR-Zeiten) um den Auerhahn in Fassform zu erstehen. Denn das Löbauer Bergquell war auch nur bäh. Radeberger gab es zu selten und auch das Eibauer Bier war nicht das dollste.


----------



## Keksdose12 (14. Oktober 2013)

Tegernseeer  zwar teuer aber so gut


----------



## 14Hannes88 (14. Oktober 2013)

locojens schrieb:


> Landskron war zu meinen Zeiten nicht saufbar... ist das nun echt Bier geworden? Wir sind früher mit der Pappe extra ins Vogtland gefahren (DDR-Zeiten) um den Auerhahn in Fassform zu erstehen. Denn das Löbauer Bergquell war auch nur bäh. Radeberger gab es zu selten und auch das Eibauer Bier war nicht das dollste.


 
also das normale finde ich auch nicht so prickelnd... das schmeckt von der konsistenz her wie pisse. Aber es gibt ja mittlerweile mehrere Sorten, wie ich halt schon schrieb: Frisch und hell... heißt das

Das schmeckt richtig gut und geht gut nei. Ehe man sich versieht hat man 3 flaschen oder mehr intus. Am besten schmeckt es wenn es etwas kühl gelagert ist, also nicht im kühlschrank sondern eher im keller oder so


----------



## iceman650 (14. Oktober 2013)

-Flensburger meine Nummer 1 unter den Pilsenern, Veltins wenn es um Allerweltsbiere geht.
-Schwarzer Hahn wenn es um dunkles Bier geht. 
-Schneiderweisse oder Will-Bräu Hefeweizen (lokales Bier) wenn es um Weizen geht
-Kreuzbergbier (lokal) Hofbräu Oktoberfestbier wenn es um stärkeren Stoff geht
-Aktien Zwickl aus Bayreuth ist auch noch ein Bier was man mal getrunken haben sollte, sehr geil 

Und allgemein mag ich die Augustinerbrauerei, allein dadurch dass sie die einzige mir bekannte größere Brauerei sind, die noch Tennenmalz verwenden.


Und für alle Bierliebhaber, DAS HIER sollte man sich mal anhören


----------



## Kotor (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

weiß nicht ob es einen österr. Beitrag gab ....

1. Stiegl (Salzburg)
2. Ottakringer (Wien)
3. Hirter (Kärnten)


grüße
kotor


----------



## iceman650 (14. Oktober 2013)

@Kotor:
Stiegl ist in der tat echt lecker. Aber ist das nur mein persönlicher Eindruck gewesen, dass man von dem Zeug extrem müde wird? 
Im Skiurlaub von einem beim Abendessen um 20 Uhr fast eingepennt 
Weil die Sache ist, dass es nicht nur mir so ging ^^


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Oktober 2013)

Leibinger Edel-Spezial, Schussenrieder Museumsbier No.1 und weihnachtsbier, Ulmer Gold Ochsen, das sind so meiner favoriten. Wobei es noch viele andere Brauereien gibt die gutes bier brauen. Ab und zu auch mal ein Ötti (schande über mich)


----------



## Heli-Homer (14. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn man ausem sauerland kommt ganz klar Veltins oder krombacher.

Wenn es um Weißbier/weizenbier geht steht das franziskaner ganz weit oben.

Aber am wichtigsten, hauptsache arsch kalt und das normale pils am besten direkt vom fass.

In diesem sinne prost ihr saufbolde!!


----------



## seppo1887 (15. Oktober 2013)

Dithmarscher und Jever. Im Stadion, muss es dann halt Holsten sein


----------



## Drizztly (15. Oktober 2013)

Welde! Allein schon wegen der Flaschenform 

Und für die gemütlichen Gaming-Abende den Welde Natur-Radler


----------



## timetoremember (15. Oktober 2013)

@CPU-GPU 

Richtig! Leibinger Edel-Spezial und Schussenrieder Museumsbier schmecken super Gerne darfs auch ein Farny Kristall oder Hefe sein


----------



## mds51 (15. Oktober 2013)

Carlsberg, Krombacher Radler

auch gut: Tuborg, Lübzer


----------



## Vaylaga (19. Oktober 2013)

hiho !

tegernseer spezial !


----------



## locojens (4. September 2014)

Jever!   Was sonst?


----------



## mauhdlAUT (4. September 2014)

Gösser


----------



## beren2707 (4. September 2014)

Diverse, je nach Sorte :


Pils: Budvar.
Bockbier: Paulaner Salvator, Distelhäuser Winterbock und Erdinger Pikantus (Weizenbock).
Hefe: Franziskaner
Zwickelbier: Distelhäuser Kellerbier
Sonstige: Würzburger Hofbräu Schwarzbier, Paulaner Alkoholfreier Russ'
Aktuell meistens Budvar und das alkoholfreie Paulaner. Wenns wieder kühler wird, dürfte eher zu den stärkeren Kalibern gegriffen werden.


----------



## thunderofhate (4. September 2014)

Geheimtipp: Bastei Pils vom Brauhaus Pirna zum Gießer
Regional: Schumacher, Schlüssel
Mainstream: Löwenbräu, Schneider Weisse Weizenhell und Original

Lösch-Zwerge gehören auch dazu. Weiß nicht, wo die einzuordnen sind. ^^


----------



## Captn (4. September 2014)

Becks

Was anderes an Bier trink ich gar nicht mehr und im Sommer kommt das Alkoholfrei unter der Woche ganz gut. Da kann mir jeder sagen, was er/sie/es will, aber den Unterschied zu nem normalen Bier schmeckt man da nicht wirklich. Man merkt es höchstens nach der zweiten, dritten Flasche .


----------



## Two-Face (4. September 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Was anderes an Bier trink ich gar nicht mehr und im Sommer kommt das Alkoholfrei unter der Woche ganz gut. Da kann mir jeder sagen, was er/sie/es will, aber den Unterschied zu nem normalen Bier schmeckt man da nicht wirklich. Man merkt es höchstens nach der zweiten, dritten Flasche .


 
Ich bin mitlerweile so weit, dass ich den "Unterschied" auch bei alkoholhaltigem Bier nach zwei, drei Flaschen nicht schmecke.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (5. September 2014)

Ich trinke am liebsten Tannenzäpfle. Schmeckt mir am besten.


----------



## dragonlort (6. September 2014)

Bochumer Fiege hmm lecker.
Aber alleine Trinke ich so gut wie nie schmeckt einfach nicht.


----------



## seppo1887 (6. September 2014)

Dithmarscher


----------



## Seabound (6. September 2014)

seppo1887 schrieb:


> Dithmarscher



Ja. Auch mein absolutes Lieblingsbier! Ansonsten Jever. Hauptsache herb!


----------



## Ironics (6. September 2014)

Schön kühles Erdinger Weißbier. Ansonsten Mixery Iced Blue!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. September 2014)

Besonders gerne trink ich Berliner Weisse, Erdinger (gerne auch mal das alkohohlfreie) und Schöfferhofer.


----------



## Ironics (7. September 2014)

Oh ja, Schöfferhofer ist auch gut


----------



## trigger831 (7. September 2014)

Budweiser, Heineken sowie Efes.


----------



## Phantom17 (7. September 2014)

Bei mir sieht es so aus:

Helles: Tegernseer oder Augustiner

Weißbier: Paulaner oder König Ludwig 

Radler: Hacker Pschorr oder Gösser


----------



## Beam39 (7. September 2014)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Budweiser, Heineken sowie Efes.


 
Heineken  Ich trink eigentlich kein Alkohol bzw. nur extrem selten, vlt. 2-3 mal im Jahr. Aber wenn ich Lust aufn Bier bekomme dann immer Heineken. Efes hingegen ist mittlerweile nich mehr genießbar, das haben mir mehrere bestätigt. Vor 4-5 Jahren wars noch mein Lieblingsbier aber mittlerweile schmeckts nur noch rotzig.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. September 2014)

Tegernseer Hell, Urbanus 1612 Zwickel, Aldersbacher Festbier, Wernecker Haustrunk Pils + Edel Hell, Göller Weizenbock, Hösl Süffikus, Hirschbräu Hüttenbier und Wuppertaler Brauhaus Weizen. To be continued...


----------



## Uziflator (10. September 2014)

Stauder!


----------



## TroaX (11. September 2014)

Holsten & New Castle Brown Ale


----------



## JaniZz (11. September 2014)

Veltins und gutes erdinger Weißbier


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (11. September 2014)

Lidl Malzbier oder Karamalz


----------



## Tischi89 (15. September 2014)

hauptsache schön herb!

sonst manchmal auch gerne Sternburg


----------



## Fabi_habie (15. September 2014)

Heineken


----------



## machine4 (15. September 2014)

5,0 Bier und gut!


----------



## TheLukay (15. September 2014)

Meister, Weißenoher, Simon...
Hier im Frankenland kann man sichs aussuchen, gibt ja kein schlechtes Bier außer Tucher und Öttinger Hell ausm Kasten


----------



## 442 (15. September 2014)

Das gute Freiberger aus der Region!


----------



## Ich 15 (15. September 2014)

Becks ist mein Favorit


----------



## TheLukay (16. September 2014)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Becks ist mein Favorit


 
Becks ist kein Bier 
*wegduck*


----------



## mds51 (16. September 2014)

Schneider Weisse Aventinus Eisbock 
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale / Torpedo (Califonien... die Amis können doch Bier brauen!)

Die zwei haben es mir in letzter Zeit angetan.


----------



## Teutonnen (16. September 2014)

Calanda.


----------



## cap82 (16. September 2014)

mds51 schrieb:


> Schneider Weisse Aventinus Eisbock
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale / Torpedo (Califonien... die Amis können doch Bier brauen!)
> 
> Die zwei haben es mir in letzter Zeit angetan.



Bist du grad drüben?
Ich war von 2009-2010 in NC und hatte das "Glück" ne Kiste der Anniversary Edition des Carolina Platinum Blonde zu bekommen.
20 flaschen a 22oz und 8,5 atü pro Bombe... nuff said.. xD

Ansonsten hier in AB gerne lokales Schlappeseppel oder Glaabsbräu Weizen.


----------



## Aldrearic (16. September 2014)

Schweizer bier gutes bier  Quöllfrisch

http://www.regiolive.ch/upload/tmp/100__139398_0213_biertest_appenzeller-hell-quoellfrisch.jpg


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. September 2014)

Kennt ihr dieses spanische Bier ? So Rote Etikett


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

Du meinst Estrella?


----------



## Vincent1985 (21. September 2014)

Erzquell ist sehr lecker


----------



## Jayceon Taylor (21. September 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du meinst Estrella?



Genau ! danke !

Wie schmeckt das? Lohnt es sich zu kaufen ? Ist bei Lidl im Angebot


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

Probiere es doch einfach aus, bei mir liegt die Erfahrung damit zu lange zurück. Bin halt nicht so der Biertrinker, mir fehlt das Gen


----------



## pedi (21. September 2014)

Brauerei und Gasthof Kronburg

zur zeit kronburger  weißbier.
kennt jemand aus dem forum dampfbier?
habe gestern einen bericht darüber gesehen. hat mich neugierig gemacht.
leider gibts hier keine braurei die das braut.müsste ich übers internet bestellen.
wird u.a. von einer brauerei im bayerischen wald gebraut, aber ein händler in hamburg verkauft das übers internet.
würde gerne ein paar meinungen über dieses bier lesen.


----------



## Savant2k14 (21. September 2014)

Hi,

ich mag - wenn ich überhaupt Bier trinke - Warsteiner ganz gerne. Ist nicht zu herb. Und ich verwahre mich gegen den Vorwurf, dass es "Mädchenbier" sei. Es macht - nachgewiesenermaßen - genauso betrunken, wie alle anderen Biere...


----------



## jamie (21. September 2014)

Savant2k14 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich mag - wenn ich überhaupt Bier trinke - Warsteiner ganz gerne. Ist nicht zu herb. Und ich verwahre mich gegen den Vorwurf, dass es "Mädchenbier" sei. Es macht - nachgewiesenermaßen - genauso betrunken, wie alle anderen Biere...


 
Gibt ja auch betrunkenen Mädels.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. September 2014)

pedi schrieb:


> kennt jemand aus dem forum dampfbier?
> habe gestern einen bericht darüber gesehen. hat mich neugierig gemacht.
> leider gibts hier keine braurei die das braut.müsste ich übers internet bestellen.
> wird u.a. von einer brauerei im bayerischen wald gebraut, aber ein händler in hamburg verkauft das übers internet.
> würde gerne ein paar meinungen über dieses bier lesen.



Kenne nur "Borbecker Dampfbier" - war leider überhaupt nicht mein Fall!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (24. September 2014)

Savant2k14 schrieb:


> Hi,  ich mag - wenn ich überhaupt Bier trinke - Warsteiner ganz gerne. Ist nicht zu herb. Und ich verwahre mich gegen den Vorwurf, dass es "Mädchenbier" sei. Es macht - nachgewiesenermaßen - genauso betrunken, wie alle anderen Biere...



Also gar nicht?!


----------



## Kiedl (26. September 2014)

Puntigamer <3


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (26. September 2014)

Kiedl schrieb:


> Puntigamer <3



Bähhh!  das finde ich so eklig... Habe vor kurzem mal Keiler Weltenburg gekostet... Der Hammer!


----------



## Addi (26. September 2014)

Berliner Kindl 

Auch gerne mal Lech und Tyskie


----------



## Captn (27. September 2014)

Addi schrieb:


> Berliner Kindl



Ich sag dir jetzt mal lieber nicht, wie verpönt das bei uns ist . Aber egal jedem das seine . Wenn's schmeckt, wohl bekomms.

Da hab ich letztens in der Tanke nen Bier für 23 Cent gesehen. Nannte sich Pilsator. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie wenig das im Laden kostet .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2014)

Ausgefallenes was ich hab mal testen dürfen war St. Pauli Bräu ( quasi US Becks ) und die berühmten Brahma Keulen


----------



## Fafafin (17. Oktober 2014)

Am liebsten Bitburger oder Binding Lagerbier.


----------



## shadie (17. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm Lieblingsbier

*Helles Grohe *(brauerei aus Darmstadt)

Ansonsten wäre da noch* Hofbräu Festbier*, bekomme ich regulär in unserem super geilen Getränkeladen in Pfungstadt  

*paulaner *kann man sich auch geben


----------



## Cryonics (17. Oktober 2014)

Karlsberg Ur-Pils. Profistubbi .
Aber auch andrere Biere, Pils sind immer willkommen.


----------



## drebbin (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich komme aus Dresden und bin zurzeit in Stuttgart auf Montage und habe in einem kleinen brauerei Verkauf in Gruibingen das
Hilsenbecks Dorfbräu Export 
entdeckt.

Lecker schmackofatz
Pils mit leichtem geschmack nach Weizen... Göttlich


----------



## BertB (17. Oktober 2014)

früher gerne fürstenberg und rothaus,
und diverse hefeweizen

als ich in berlin gewohnt hab lech, staropramen, tyskie, zywiec,
weil vorher in süddeutschland kannte ich die alle gar nicht,
aber auch köstritzer, hasseröder 
und sterni (sternburg) vom spätkauf

heute trink ich gar keinen alkohol mehr


----------



## NynrosVorlon (17. Oktober 2014)

Honigmet


----------



## Dota2 (18. Oktober 2014)

Huber Weißbier 

Ansonsten helles


----------



## Amon (18. Oktober 2014)

Krombacher und Dortmunder Union. Aber vom Union nur das Export, das Pils kann man absolut nicht trinken.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Oktober 2014)

Günzburger Weizen, Ustersbacher, Paulaner oder wenn's mal bleifrei sein muss, Karamalz/Vitamalz xD


----------



## Captn (19. Oktober 2014)

Letztens wieder Pilsner Urquell getrunken. Gibt glaube ich nichts besseres.


----------



## bAsSt@rd (20. Oktober 2014)

Mönchshof Bayerisch Hell


----------



## misternils99 (25. Oktober 2014)

Viele werden mich dafür hassen: Fassbrause ;D


----------



## BertB (25. Oktober 2014)

ist halt kein bier


----------



## Dartwurst (26. Oktober 2014)

Schon als Kleinkind in der Wiege, schrie ich nach Pils von Moritz Fiege. Gibt es leider nicht wo ich jetzt lebe


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2014)

Bit, Becks gold und Karlsberg Weizen.


----------



## misternils99 (1. November 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ist halt kein bier



Klar Alkoholgehalt 5-8%


----------



## Two-Face (1. November 2014)

misternils99 schrieb:


> Klar Alkoholgehalt 5-8%


Was hat das mit dem Alkoholgehalt zu tun?

Fassbrause is Limo, das hat mir Bier gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## danomat (17. November 2014)

Huppendorfer vollbier und keiler keller

Die meisten sorten die hier geposted werden bekommt man ja schon vom lesen kopfschmerzen (jever,becks zb)


----------



## Flame-Brot (17. November 2014)

Huppendorfer und das Lager vom Fässla.
Als Bamberger ist man schon sehr verwöhnt


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. November 2014)

Dann wird dir auch ein Gampertbräu schmecken oder


----------



## danomat (17. November 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dann wird dir auch ein Gampertbräu schmecken oder


   Na aber hallo.

Schlenk net zu vergessn


----------



## Rexicus (17. November 2014)

Reissdorf Kölsch ist das einzig wahre gute leckere Bier!


----------



## Dota2 (18. November 2014)

Als Bamberger muss man das weyermann Bier trinken! Die haben ne versuchsbrauerrei! 1A!


----------



## Amon (18. November 2014)

Rexicus schrieb:


> Reissdorf Kölsch ist das einzig wahre gute leckere Bier!


Kölsch als Bier bezeichnen...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. November 2014)

Mein Gedanke


----------



## thunderofhate (18. November 2014)

Amon schrieb:


> Kölsch als Bier bezeichnen...


Normalerweise probiert der Kölner niemals anderes Bier; daher weiß er auch nicht, dass Bier auch nicht nur nach Wasser schmecken kann. 
Wer es aber sehr dezent mag, ist mit Kölsch sehr gut bedient.

Mittlerweile ist Löwenbräu bei mir an erster Stelle. Auch nicht unbedingt für seinen herben, würzigen Geschmack bekannt.


----------



## Phantom17 (18. November 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Normalerweise probiert der Kölner niemals anderes Bier; daher weiß er auch nicht, dass Bier auch nicht nur nach Wasser schmecken kann.
> Wer es aber sehr dezent mag, ist mit Kölsch sehr gut bedient.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist Löwenbräu bei mir an erster Stelle. Auch nicht unbedingt für seinen herben, würzigen Geschmack bekannt.



Welches Löwenbräu wenn man frag darf? Den das helle finde ich persönlich geht gar nicht. Aber das Weißbier ist nicht schlecht.


----------

